# Butter Board: Slightly above noodle



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Check out the 2011-2012 K2 Fastplant, its built a little better then then 10-11 model and is made from bamboo (as well as other stuff) so its pretty dam flexible but also sorta rigid too, kinda hard to explain until you've flexed it. Plus its got a 5 year warranty on complete core breaks, like if you snap it in half. Only 1 year on everything else though. I have the 10-11 model and I washed out going pretty fast in the trees and the board hit a tree dead on the nose probably going 20mph (which is fast to me in the trees lol) and there was 0 damage. Also learned how to do my first 180 just going down a green because of how buttery it is (Reverse Camber: Jib Rocker).


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

K2 WWW, Arbor Draft (don't downsize unless you ONLY want to butter groomers, otherwise take the one fitty), Capita Ultrafear 147, Signal Rocker Light.

Here's my take. If you plan to have an all park stick that is medium to medium soft like the Evo or Westmark (150ish), take the Draft 147. Just be aware that as soon as the terrain gets even slightly rutted, you're going to hate that board. It's so much smaller than the Draft 150 and Westmark 150 in terms of width that it just gets bucked around like mad in anything but groomers. If you want soft park board that can go all over the mountain but not as well as the Westmark or Evo, take a Draft 150 or maybe 153.

TBH, I don't want a board much softer than the Evo. A Draft 150 or 153 is probably the perfect board for crushing the park and then "skating" the mountain. You won't be bombing anything if the snow conditions get even slightly ungroomed.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was thinking Draft vs. Verve really. Any idea how the two compare?

If I do a quiver I won't have a westy/evo in it. It'll be something more robust plus the park board. Maybe stick with the coda/SL/proto or even beefier like the Cobra.

If I have just one board it could be the westy/evo type board.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

Check out the Echelon Rounds or Killbox. They're local to you and competitively priced. I believe they're both around $300. I own a 152 Rounds and a 155 Capita Ultrafear and the Echelon is softer..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I was thinking Draft vs. Verve really. Any idea how the two compare?
> 
> If I do a quiver I won't have a westy/evo in it. It'll be something more robust plus the park board. Maybe stick with the coda/SL/proto or even beefier like the Cobra.
> 
> If I have just one board it could be the westy/evo type board.


Verve is a good slightly softer all park killer, Draft is noodly noodle noodleage. Seriously. In my opinion its too soft. On par with the Nitro Subzero.

Look at the Bataleon Disaster, Nitro Haze, Signal Rocker Light, or a Ride Kink.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Softest board I've ever seen was a 153 CAPiTA Stairmaster. I watched it get stressed and pressed and holy mother is that thing flexy. I couldn't bring myself to ride the noodle though. I'm just not a jibber, and the spring corn was begging for me to rip it at high speeds.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You should be able to get a long way buttering an Evo. When you learn to do it properly, you realize the noodliness doesn't really apply to ability as much as just how it looks. I can butter my Proto (stiffer than an evo) just fine and I'm not very good at it either. Its not the board I assure you. Putting your downhill edge into the snow will buck you no matter how soft your board is.

Check out Cro's little Breck edit on Angrysnowboarder.com (Parks and Recreations Ep. 3 As The Cro Flies The Angry Snowboarder The Angry Snowboarder), he's making that Proto look like a noodle, but I can assure you it provides stability at speed and off big kickers.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> You should be able to get a long way buttering an Evo. When you learn to do it properly, you realize the noodliness doesn't really apply to ability as much as just how it looks. I can butter my Proto (stiffer than an evo) just fine and I'm not very good at it either. Its not the board I assure you. Putting your downhill edge into the snow will buck you no matter how soft your board is.
> 
> Check out Cro's little Breck edit on Angrysnowboarder.com (Parks and Recreations Ep. 3 As The Cro Flies The Angry Snowboarder The Angry Snowboarder), he's making that Proto look like a noodle, but I can assure you it provides stability at speed and off big kickers.


The thing is I already got rid of the evo earlier in the season. I started charging the mountains in denver so I picked up a more all mountain deck (coda) which I loved. So now I want a softer board to just totally fool around with when on smaller hills such as my local mountains. The Evo is too close to what I think my all mountain board will be (coda, sl, cobra, proto etc.) so I want something completely soft. I won't be charging, or doing big jumps on the stick.

I might pair the thing up with a proto if I like it.

I've watched Cro's videos. A lot (NS always puts them up on their facebook page). Dude's got style man.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Or you could just learn how to butter the one board you have now.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

^ agreed I can butter my SL just fine, makes my blacklist so much easier to butter.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Rome garage rocker. Cheap and does what your looking for. I have one in my quiver, and I love bringing it out on days that I just feel like screwing around the mountain..


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Or you could just learn how to butter the one board you have now.


I don't have a board now :laugh:

My season just ended so I got rid of some stuff.

Oddly enough I was able to press the Coda in Tahoe just fine, when the snow was good. But I tried it again last week at bear and it sucked. Pressing a larger board on ice, flat out sucked for someone trying to learn like me. It kept slipping out on me. Yes I'm still learning and if I get better it won't slip out I know.

I've been wanting a two board quiver so i figure at these prices it's time to do so. Plus I don't want a 6" butter I want a 2 foot butter


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Words to live by from the 90's. Ride the board you got and make it fucking work.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Words to live by from the 90's. Ride the board you got and make it fucking work.


 That's why I gotta pick one for next year!

Yes, I know, I suck. People better than me can jump with a noodle, and butter a stiff board. But I'm not that good and with my limited days don't know if I'll ever be. Being 3 hours from relatively small mountains has its limitations. This year I got about 15 days, I get most of my days on my big trips so I gotta make the most of it.

I'm not blaming the equipment for my lack of skills. It's my lack of skills that is causing my lack of skills. But anything to make it easier ...

Looking at the garage rocker I found the factory rocker which looks like a good board

btw when do your reviews start releasing


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Signal Snowboards | Handmade snowboards, made in the USA

Factory sale. I don't know what's there, but its cheap. Also your bear comment leads me to believe you're somewhere near the LA areas... so yeah.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Signal Snowboards | Handmade snowboards, made in the USA
> 
> Factory sale. I don't know what's there, but its cheap. Also your bear comment leads me to believe you're somewhere near the LA areas... so yeah.



Even further. San Diego. :laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Even further. San Diego. :laugh:


Meh, an hour 45... just do it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Meh, an hour 45... just do it.


I may. Wifey may visit her bro in Torrance this weekend. If so I'm game. Only if I can get there first thing in the AM before all the goods are gone.

Huntington Beach is probably closer to an hour if no traffic. 1:15 max.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Looking at the garage rocker I found the factory rocker which looks like a good board
> 
> btw when do your reviews start releasing


Rome Garage Rocker Snowboard 2012 | evo

Here ya go! Less than $200. It's a no brainer.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You won't destroy that mip. They are stupid durable. If you do manage to break it they have an amazing warranty and great service. I usually end up emailing or talking to jay who is the owner of smokin.

We got a smokin hooligan this year also. After breaking it in it's just a little more stiff than the mip and still very butterable. The one riding it is my son at 140-145 lbs on a 144 board. He jumps it too as well as all around riding.... Loves it. Plus it has semi neked chicks on it so he likes that too....


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

I just picked up a 155 draft super cheap so I am going to give it a try. My all mountain board is a 155 Coda, camberd before the rocker craze. My intention is to learn ground tricks. And in upstate NY its tough to find demo days with good equipment. Worse case I sell the draft if I hate it.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Argo said:


> You won't destroy that mip. They are stupid durable. If you do manage to break it they have an amazing warranty and great service. I usually end up emailing or talking to jay who is the owner of smokin.
> 
> We got a smokin hooligan this year also. After breaking it in it's just a little more stiff than the mip and still very butterable. The one riding it is my son at 140-145 lbs on a 144 board. He jumps it too as well as all around riding.... Loves it. Plus it has semi neked chicks on it so he likes that too....


Jay Quentin is a badass. The guy takes the time (if he has it) to make sure his customers actually like their products. That's a real snowboard company right there.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I second BA. Learn to butter own any board. Although if your board is pre 2005 I would update. The garage rocker isn't exactly a good board for buttering or upgrading. Really kind of a small resort/ park board. It's not as flexible as it looks.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I had the M.I.P and loved it. Plus if you do break it and it's not a warranty fix they will get you a new board dirt cheap through their bummer replacement plan.


----------

